# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Lever, nieren en blaas >  Glyfosaat verwijderen uit het lichaam (actieve bestanddeel van Roundup)

## bram2

Hoe kan je glyfosaat verwijderen uit het lichaam? 

Glyfosaat is het actieve bestanddeel van verscheidene pesticides, waarvan Roundup er een van is.

Ik weet dat het gedetecteerd kan worden in de urine.

Dank bij voorbaat

----------


## Flogiston

Als het in de urine zit, is het daarmee uit het lichaam verwijderd.

Dat betekent dus ook dat het lichaam zelf in staat is het spul uit te scheiden.

----------

